# [SOLVED] Norton 360 v. 4 Liveupdate cannot connect to Live Update Server



## WWC FJ (Mar 8, 2010)

I recently bought a HP Pavilion with Windows 7. I had Norton 360 Version 3 installed. Whenever i ran Live Update, it would report that "Live Update is unable to connect to the Live Update Server. Please check your internet connection". The internet connection works fine.:upset::upset::upset:

Believing the issue would be resolved by updating to Norton 360 V 4, I updated it. Boy was I wrong. I have exactly the same problem now.
I have tried disabling the Windows firewall etc and it still does not work.
Norton techs have tried to fix it remotely and failed. The last suggestion was to uninstall N 360 and re-install. That was a waste of time- problem still persists.
I have also tried to download the smart update, but that fails also. I get the following error:

Tue Mar 02 17:08:18 2010 : Starting Intelligent Updater - Version 5.0.1.4
Tue Mar 02 17:08:18 2010 : ******************************************************************
Tue Mar 02 17:08:18 2010 : AUTH SYMSIGNED BEGIN: Started.
Tue Mar 02 17:08:18 2010 : AUTH SYMSIGNED CLASS3 BEGIN: Entering CriticalSection Initialization .
Tue Mar 02 17:08:18 2010 : AUTH SYMSIGNED CLASS3: Succeeded find the class 3 ID, returning TRUE.
Tue Mar 02 17:08:18 2010 : AUTH SYMSIGNED END: Finished processing. Returns TRUE
Tue Mar 02 17:08:18 2010 : IU RES SYMSIGNED SUCCESS: Successfully verified Symantec Signature for the iuResource.dll
Tue Mar 02 17:08:18 2010 : IU RES LOAD: Successfully loaded the resource file..
Tue Mar 02 17:08:18 2010 : IU MODE: IU is running is FULL mode.
Tue Mar 02 17:08:27 2010 : CONFIG LOAD SUCCESS: Successfully loaded the configuration file: iuConfig.xml.
Tue Mar 02 17:08:27 2010 : IU INFO: File-name : 20100301-032-v5i32.EXE
Tue Mar 02 17:08:27 2010 : IU INFO: Creation-date : 20100301
Tue Mar 02 17:08:27 2010 : PROCESSING ENTRY: VIRSCAN.zip - Virus Definitions
Tue Mar 02 17:08:27 2010 : Entry details:
Tue Mar 02 17:08:27 2010 : Update-File: VIRSCAN.zip
Tue Mar 02 17:08:27 2010 : Update-Desc: Virus Definitions
Tue Mar 02 17:08:27 2010 : Auth DLL Name: SAVIUAuth
Tue Mar 02 17:08:27 2010 : Auth DLL Location: local
Tue Mar 02 17:08:27 2010 : Auth Content-Type: virus definitions x32
Tue Mar 02 17:08:27 2010 : Deploy Content-Type: virus definitions x32
Tue Mar 02 17:08:27 2010 : Deplo DLL Name: SAVIUDeploy
Tue Mar 02 17:08:27 2010 : Deploy DLL Location: local
Tue Mar 02 17:08:27 2010 : AUTH DLL LOCATION: IU will read the DLL location from registry - SAVIUAuth
Tue Mar 02 17:08:27 2010 : REG SUCCESS: Success while opening key 
Tue Mar 02 17:08:27 2010 : REG FAILURE: Failed while reading the value for key named 
Tue Mar 02 17:08:27 2010 : DEPLOY DLL LOCATION: IU will read the DLL location from registry - SAVIUDeploy
Tue Mar 02 17:08:27 2010 : REG SUCCESS: Success while opening key 
Tue Mar 02 17:08:27 2010 : REG FAILURE: Failed while reading the value for key named 
Tue Mar 02 17:08:27 2010 : IGNORE ENTRY: Ignoring entry for VIRSCAN.zip because of registry read failure. Error occurred while reading the path for the Authorization DLL from the registry.
Tue Mar 02 17:08:27 2010 : IU failed while deploying V because a compatible product could not be found on the system. Please make sure that a compatible Symantec product is installed on the system.
Tue Mar 02 17:08:27 2010 : PROCESSING ENTRY: VIRSCAN.zip - Virus Definitions
Tue Mar 02 17:08:27 2010 : Entry details:
Tue Mar 02 17:08:27 2010 : Update-File: VIRSCAN.zip
Tue Mar 02 17:08:27 2010 : Update-Desc: Virus Definitions
Tue Mar 02 17:08:27 2010 : Auth DLL Name: ISAuthDLL
Tue Mar 02 17:08:27 2010 : Auth DLL Location: local
Tue Mar 02 17:08:27 2010 : Auth Content-Type: virus definitions x32
Tue Mar 02 17:08:27 2010 : Deploy Content-Type: virus definitions x32
Tue Mar 02 17:08:27 2010 : Deplo DLL Name: ISDeployDLL
Tue Mar 02 17:08:27 2010 : Deploy DLL Location: local
Tue Mar 02 17:08:27 2010 : AUTH DLL LOCATION: IU will read the DLL location from registry - ISAuthDLL
Tue Mar 02 17:08:27 2010 : REG SUCCESS: Success while opening key 
Tue Mar 02 17:08:27 2010 : REG FAILURE: Failed while reading the value for key named 
Tue Mar 02 17:08:27 2010 : DEPLOY DLL LOCATION: IU will read the DLL location from registry - ISDeployDLL
Tue Mar 02 17:08:27 2010 : REG SUCCESS: Success while opening key 
Tue Mar 02 17:08:27 2010 : REG FAILURE: Failed while reading the value for key named 
Tue Mar 02 17:08:27 2010 : IGNORE ENTRY: Ignoring entry for VIRSCAN.zip because of registry read failure. Error occurred while reading the path for the Authorization DLL from the registry.
Tue Mar 02 17:08:27 2010 : IU failed while deploying V because a compatible product could not be found on the system. Please make sure that a compatible Symantec product is installed on the system.
Tue Mar 02 17:08:27 2010 : PROCESSING ENTRY: VIRSCAN.zip - Virus Definitions
Tue Mar 02 17:08:27 2010 : Entry details:
Tue Mar 02 17:08:27 2010 : Update-File: VIRSCAN.zip
Tue Mar 02 17:08:27 2010 : Update-Desc: Virus Definitions
Tue Mar 02 17:08:27 2010 : Auth DLL Name: Norton X32 AuthDLL
Tue Mar 02 17:08:27 2010 : Auth DLL Location: local
Tue Mar 02 17:08:27 2010 : Auth Content-Type: VirusDefs
Tue Mar 02 17:08:27 2010 : Deploy Content-Type: VirusDefs
Tue Mar 02 17:08:27 2010 : Deplo DLL Name: Norton X32 DeployDLL
Tue Mar 02 17:08:27 2010 : Deploy DLL Location: local
Tue Mar 02 17:08:27 2010 : AUTH DLL LOCATION: IU will read the DLL location from registry - Norton X32 AuthDLL
Tue Mar 02 17:08:27 2010 : REG SUCCESS: Success while opening key 
Tue Mar 02 17:08:27 2010 : REG FAILURE: Failed while reading the value for key named 
Tue Mar 02 17:08:27 2010 : DEPLOY DLL LOCATION: IU will read the DLL location from registry - Norton X32 DeployDLL
Tue Mar 02 17:08:27 2010 : REG SUCCESS: Success while opening key 
Tue Mar 02 17:08:27 2010 : REG FAILURE: Failed while reading the value for key named 
Tue Mar 02 17:08:27 2010 : IGNORE ENTRY: Ignoring entry for VIRSCAN.zip because of registry read failure. Error occurred while reading the path for the Authorization DLL from the registry.
Tue Mar 02 17:08:27 2010 : IU failed while deploying V because a compatible product could not be found on the system. Please make sure that a compatible Symantec product is installed on the system.

I have no other options other than to post this query. Norton and HP cannot help.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Norton 360 v. 4 Liveupdate cannot connect to Live Update Server*

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

I can't help you other than I PM'd a TSF member that is from Norton Authorized Support Team, to see if he would look at your post.

BG


----------



## Michael York (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Norton 360 v. 4 Liveupdate cannot connect to Live Update Server*

Hi WWC FJ,

This is Mike from the Norton Authorized Support Team.

The first thing I noticed in your posting is that you say you "disabled the Windows Firewall." Norton 360 already contains a full-featured Firewall and the rule of thumb is that you should never have more than one Firewall running at the same time, as doing so can cause conflicts such as the one you experienced. As long as your installation of Windows is updated and does not have any other third-party, real-time security software installed, the Windows Security Center should indicate that Norton 360 is managing your Firewall and anti virus protection. 

It also appears that the update to Norton 360 version 4 did not install properly. The first thing you should do is to run Windows Update to ensure that you have all of the latest Microsoft patches applied. After this is complete, please follow the steps below to properly remove and then reinstall Norton 360 version 4.


1. Make note of your current Activation Key.

2. Click on the following link to download the Norton Removal Tool:

Norton Removal Tool and Instructions

3. After you run the tool, please restart your computer. Then log in to Windows again and run the removal tool again. Restart your computer after it is finished running the second time as well.

4. Click on the link below and then choose the "Download" button under Norton 360, to download the latest installer.

Download the latest installer for Norton 360

5. When the installation is complete, launch Norton 360, mouse-over the "PC Security" bubble and choose "Check For Updates." If any updates are installed, restart your computer.

6. Upon rebooting check to make sure that the Windows Firewall and Windows Defender are disabled.

Let me know if this process resolves the issue you are having.

Thank you,
Mike





WWC FJ said:


> I recently bought a HP Pavilion with Windows 7. I had Norton 360 Version 3 installed. Whenever i ran Live Update, it would report that "Live Update is unable to connect to the Live Update Server. Please check your internet connection". The internet connection works fine.:upset::upset::upset:
> 
> Believing the issue would be resolved by updating to Norton 360 V 4, I updated it. Boy was I wrong. I have exactly the same problem now.
> I have tried disabling the Windows firewall etc and it still does not work.
> ...


----------



## WWC FJ (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Norton 360 v. 4 Liveupdate cannot connect to Live Update Server*

Thanks Mike. I will give this a go and revert. I hope it works. I did actually use Norton Removal Tool to try and uninstall but it did not seem to work so I used the "uninstall" feature in N 360 itself. I will be right back!

WWC FJ


----------



## WWC FJ (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Norton 360 v. 4 Liveupdate cannot connect to Live Update Server*

I forgot to thank BG! While I am waiting for the Windows Update to download, I wanted to mention that the Windows Security Center does say that it is being managed by Norton. However, the active profile shows that Windows Firewall is on. This was what confused me.
The other thing as i mentioned is that the Norton Removal Tool did not seem to do anything when I last tried it to remove and re-install Norton. Does that suggest anything? Or was I just being too impatient! FYI, I gave it 5 minutes to tell me it was doing anything, but it did not.


----------



## Michael York (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Norton 360 v. 4 Liveupdate cannot connect to Live Update Server*

Hi WWC FJ,

If the Norton Removal Tool is not working properly, that can be an indication of a threat on your computer or the Windows profile itself is corrupted. You can also try removing Norton 360 using the Control Panel, making sure to choose the "complete uninstall." 

After you remove it, restart your computer and then download the latest installer for Norton 360 version 4. Next, restart your computer into "Safe Mode With Networking" and try to install Norton 360 version 4.

Let me know if this works out.

Thanks,
Mike



WWC FJ said:


> I forgot to thank BG! While I am waiting for the Windows Update to download, I wanted to mention that the Windows Security Center does say that it is being managed by Norton. However, the active profile shows that Windows Firewall is on. This was what confused me.
> The other thing as i mentioned is that the Norton Removal Tool did not seem to do anything when I last tried it to remove and re-install Norton. Does that suggest anything? Or was I just being too impatient! FYI, I gave it 5 minutes to tell me it was doing anything, but it did not.


----------



## WWC FJ (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Norton 360 v. 4 Liveupdate cannot connect to Live Update Server*

Hi Mike,
I did exactly as you directed. The NRT seemed to work (and i did it twice). However, when i re-installed the latest version of N360 v.4, a couple of things happened which were not to plan:
1. I was not asked to re-enter my licence key. It seemed to pick up exactly where I left off without the need of re-entering. It even had the correct number of days left for the licence;
2. the only relevant option i had in "PC Security" was to run Liveupdate.

I ran Liveupdate and exactly the same issue came up again. I did exactly as you said, but Live Update is still not working.

Does the above give you any idea of what is wrong? Norton is the only program not working properly on my computer.

Regards

WWC FJ


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Norton 360 v. 4 Liveupdate cannot connect to Live Update Server*

Hi!

Try to restart the system in *safe mode with networking.*

Try to uninstall Norton using REVO uninstaller and then try to uninstall it. 
You can download Revo from *http://www.revouninstaller.com/revo_uninstaller_free_download.html*

Restart the system again in *safe mode with networking* and then try to install Norton 360 and run live update.

Hope it will help and let me know the result.


----------



## WWC FJ (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Norton 360 v. 4 Liveupdate cannot connect to Live Update Server*

No dice. This time, however, it downloaded the latest virus updates during the install (something to be happy about). I still did not need to re-enter a licence key.
Tried running liveupdate after install and same error message came up after the usual wait of a few minutes while it is "checking for updates".


----------



## WWC FJ (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Norton 360 v. 4 Liveupdate cannot connect to Live Update Server*

By way of further update, i also tried running a registry cleaner after uninstalling Norton in case some registry entries were left behind (there was one). I then re-installed Norton in safe mode as suggested. It did everything I described in the last post and then ran Live Update. Same problem!!!!
Any other ideas? I am now toying with the idea of getting the recovery discs out and revamping the entire machine! I just dont want that hassle though.


----------



## WWC FJ (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Norton 360 v. 4 Liveupdate cannot connect to Live Update Server*

I tried once again but this time also uninstalled Norton Online back up in case there was something there.
Followed the same steps again (registry clearner, cache cleaner) and then reinstalled. Same issue and i still dont need to re-enter my licence key! This suggests to me it is not a complete uninstall but I dont know what else to do.
I use Win 7 Home PRemium. Does that matter? We had to some registry lines to let it access our office network and we had issues connecting to a printer on the network. Is that something relevant here? Is there something wrong with the Win 7 registry that requires doing something similar to get Norton to connect to Live Update?
Regards

A very frustrated WWC FJ


----------



## Michael York (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Norton 360 v. 4 Liveupdate cannot connect to Live Update Server*

Hi WWC HJ,

I understand your frustration and I apologize that you are having this problem with LiveUpdate. To better assist you, I would like to escalate your case and have one of our Technical Support representatives contact you. Please check your Private Message Inbox for instructions.

Thank you,
Mike



WWC FJ said:


> I tried once again but this time also uninstalled Norton Online back up in case there was something there.
> Followed the same steps again (registry clearner, cache cleaner) and then reinstalled. Same issue and i still dont need to re-enter my licence key! This suggests to me it is not a complete uninstall but I dont know what else to do.
> I use Win 7 Home PRemium. Does that matter? We had to some registry lines to let it access our office network and we had issues connecting to a printer on the network. Is that something relevant here? Is there something wrong with the Win 7 registry that requires doing something similar to get Norton to connect to Live Update?
> Regards
> ...


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Norton 360 v. 4 Liveupdate cannot connect to Live Update Server*

Hi..!!

I think you didn't tried REVO uninstaller to uninstall Norton. It will delete each entry from the registry itself. 

All the Best.


----------



## WWC FJ (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Norton 360 v. 4 Liveupdate cannot connect to Live Update Server*

Hi I did use Revo. I downloaded it and used it three times (as you suggested) on the highest setting! still no luck. I am hoping the escalated help will do the trick!


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Norton 360 v. 4 Liveupdate cannot connect to Live Update Server*

Hope for the Best.


----------



## WWC FJ (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Norton 360 v. 4 Liveupdate cannot connect to Live Update Server*

Dear All
I am pleased to advise that my problem is solved. I finally bit the bullet and had Norton premium service fix it. It turns out my DNS had been "poisoned" and had corrupted the Norton liveupdate connection. They did the job and while it cost a bit, I know there is no way I could have fixed it and I now have a working computer. Thanks Norton!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for updating us. Glad that your issue is finally resolved.


----------

